# Best Wall Tents?



## Mr Muleskinner (Feb 14, 2012)

I was wondering which wall tents you folks prefer. We are needing a couple of them. Probably going to get either 2- 8X10's or 2-10X12s.

We are considering Davis Tents and Wain Soper's right now.

Which ones do you like best?

Floor or no floor?

Thanks


----------



## sawsman (Sep 13, 2007)

Love my Montana Canvas. It's a 10 X 12, no floor. We spread a bale of straw on the ground for insulation and to help keep things dry. Works great.


----------



## Cooky (Apr 25, 2011)

sawsman said:


> Love my Montana Canvas. It's a 10 X 12, no floor. We spread a bale of straw on the ground for insulation and to help keep things dry. Works great.


What do you use for a ground cloth?


----------



## sawsman (Sep 13, 2007)

No ground cloth Cooky. This tent is primarily used as a chow hall. We set up the stoves, table and chairs, grub box, heater, etc. The straw on the ground will mat down slightly, making for a dry and warm area to eat and get out of the weather if needed. I use my tent trailer for sleeping and a place to store extra clothing and stuff.










Could also sleep in the cook tent if needed. I guess a piece of canvas between the sleeping bag and straw would work.


----------



## americanforkdude (Sep 13, 2007)

I have the cabelas alaknak 12x12. My brother talked me into buying it so he could pack it on horses in the back country. I personally like the canvas tents better because if you ever burn a hole in the top of it or sides from the stove you can replace them whereas the alaknak's you have to buy a new tent. Mine is nice and light and easy to pack but 99% of my camping is in a designated camp area or close to a lake so i don't have to pack it. I would be willing to trade for a canvas if someone liked the alaknak better. I have the extension on the door and the the floor cover as well. Just my thoughts on the tents.


----------



## skeet4l (Sep 11, 2007)

Davis Tent treated me very well with the purchase of a 14x16 and the pole set. I've had it for about eight years now and it's still in excellent condition. You may want to look them up at the Sports show this weekend. I also purchased some interlocking pads at Sams Club for the floor. If you have a stove you'll want to pick up a piece of tile board at Home Depot to put under it, you can also leave that section of flooring out. Skeet


----------



## skeet4l (Sep 11, 2007)

With extras


----------



## Bax* (Dec 14, 2008)

Wow! You guys have some sweet set-ups!


----------



## skeet4l (Sep 11, 2007)

One more


----------

